# Dog Food.... Bakers???



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hiya everyone, well as previous thread Millie has definitely gone off Barking Heads..... Ive been mixing Butchers wet food in and it has helped but then had bouts of sickness.... I was in booths and picked up a small box of Bakers Puppy dry food... again shes picking. Still having to mix with wet food.............

Any more suggestions as don't know which way to go with this.

Not sure about Bakers....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Bakers is rubbish. I usually use Barking Heads but ran out and was in Pets at home and picked up a bag of their own make food, I think it's called veterinary science or something like that. It's going down a treat and what comes out the othe end is as pleasant as can be expected. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Try natures menu or Lily's kitchen. Very good wet food I've used to mix with dry before x


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

*Dry Food*

Hi, Flo arrived on Beta puppy from breeders( didn't seem to suit) we have since changed to Pro Plan on rec of our vet (but we changed due to meat/cereal ratio) then Barking Heads due to rec here ( which she hated!!) now on Applaws which seems to suit . All of which was introduced slowly, also tried raw which she had no interest in. We now feed dry Applaws with added cooked chicken- she's happy and healthy so think this is the way forward!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Somebody on here called Bakers 'the pet food from hell'.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle was on Bakers from the breeder and I carried her on on it for about 2 weeks while I transfered her to another food as I had heard and read that Bakers is full of rubbish. It didn't do her any harm that I could see but just didn't want to feed it to her.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

When we bought Charlie home he was on royal canin but would touch it, he hadnt eaten for a few days and we took him to my mother in laws. She feeds her poodle on bakers and Charlie ran straight for his bowl and wolfed it down, at time I was just happy he was eating so we started him on barking heads and mixed a little of bakers in and gradually got him off it. The vet said bakers Is like a McDonald's to them full of rubbish, he eats his barking heads now but normally needs something mixed in with it. I still have the box of bakers at home and he does get a wee biscuit of two from it now and again and seems to love it...well we all love something bad now and again


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This is quite a good site for looking in to different kibbles.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php/cat/1

As you can see from the Editors note on Bakers they only give a 1 star as there is nothing lower, so not well regarded! Have a look through and make up your own mind. It's up to you what you feed your dog but I've heard of behaviour issues with dogs on Bakers because of the ingredients used. Like many of us you might have to try several foods before you find the one your dog likes. They all have individual tastes, just like humans! Any kibble left over from trials, use as occasional training treats. A little bit every so often won't hurt.

Good luck!


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

I feed Crunchie on wagg complete and she has chappie meat. I did have her in bakers when I first got her but soon changed it. X


----------



## Dulciedog (Jan 4, 2012)

I struggled to find a food that Dulcie liked - she had always been a particularly picky eater and took ages to finish any meal. I tried Lily's Kitchen about 5 months ago and have never looked back. She really enjoys it and finishes it straight away. It is pricey but worth every penny. There is also a Lily's Kitchen cook book to try all sorts of recipes from main meals to treats which I have recently been bought. It has lots of useful information and some great tips.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I have just switched my two from Barking Heads to Lilys kitchen tinned food, they seem to 
Prefer the moist food so much better than kibble it's nice to see them actually lick the bowls clean, and it agrees with their tummys, it is a fantastic food but very expensive so im planning on doing a little homecooked from the lilys kitchen recipe book. I still use kibble in kongs and treat balls or if they have lunch I'll leave a little in the bowl and I feed them Eden kibble a 5 star rewarded on which dog food.


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

We've tried various dry foods since having our two pups, but were finally settled on two: science plan lamb and rice or Simpsons salmon and potato. We don't feed any wet or raw food, breakfast usually consists of dry food with scrambled egg then biscuits for evening. They never have upset stomachs and what comes up the other end is very easy to pick up 
( if you know what I mean)


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep I too have just started to use tinned Lily's kitchen, I am buying it bulk on amazon. I alternate with natures diet.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i feed ginger blue buffalo but i find she eats a lot better if i mix a little blue buffalo caned meet with It think any dog would get tired of eating the same dry kibble all the time, i mix up the meats and give her different flavors so she can have a selection and she loves it


----------



## The Thompsons (Jan 25, 2013)

I have just put Chester on Bakers Puppy dry food. Have had real problems with his eating have added shredded chicken when he is really struggling, but we are going to carry on with it as he will eat it when he gets really hungry and realises that nothing else is coming. I do feel mean, but I have been told that dry food is much better for them and their teeth. At the end of the day I do believe it is Chester being really fussy and although I love him lots he has to eat what is good for him and what we can afford! In the long run I do think tough love will be the best thing for him. keep persavearing x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

ahh thank you everyone.... i have had my reservations about bakers... and if she ate it all i would keep her on it but she isn't. she picks. like many of u i just want her to enjoy her food and lick her bowl clean... going to have a look at a few mentioned on this thread and will let u know. many thanks for sharing your opinions xxx


----------

